# respirator to use with dust goggles?



## music321 (May 29, 2012)

I just bought some dust goggles, but they don't work with my respirator. I need a smaller profile respirator. any ideas? thanks.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

music321 said:


> I just bought some dust goggles, but they don't work with my respirator. I need a smaller profile respirator. any ideas? thanks.


I suggest a full face respirator. That meets both needs.


----------

